# elm-2.4ME ressurection



## gpw928 (Oct 8, 2019)

I see that elm-2.4ME has fallen off the ports list.

Is it possible to determine if this because a maintainer could not be found, or because of upstream issues?

I'm faced with a dilemma.  Either support it myself, or upgrade to mutt...


----------



## yuripv (Oct 8, 2019)

gpw928 said:


> I see that elm-2.4ME has fallen off the ports list.


Where exactly do you see that?

EDIT: oh, you mean mail/elm+ME? But that was removed back in 2014, as the /usr/ports/MOVED says, with the reason being "Not staged", most likely meaning no one was interested in updating the port to the infrastructure changes.


----------



## gpw928 (Oct 8, 2019)

Thank you.  Didn't realise that MOVED existed.  I guess I need to look at neomutt or maybe claws.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 8, 2019)

Freshports allows you to search for deleted ports. You can see a couple of the last commit messages, including the reason why it was removed.

mail/elm+ME


----------

